# How to market your online t shirt business for free.



## Chris Simpson (Aug 18, 2017)

decipherdev said:


> I do not confess to know what i'm doing at all haha. But what i did worked for me. This guide is not going to make you rich i can assure you, but it will help you with a systematic approach to getting off the ground.
> My background- Built anonymous (due to board rules) gym brand of clothing from gildan tees to cut and and sew polyester fitted garments. Sold the brand at the end of 2015 to begin a new venture.
> In todays economy, with young and hungry entrepreneurs wanting to avoid the supermarket 9-5. The t shirt market is being flooded. Here are a few of my tips in order to push you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Hi James

Very interesting that, thanks very much! I am in England, will send you a PM.

Chris


----------



## ExcelGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

It definitely sounds workable...just time consuming. I've read from one guy that it's all about the number of designs you've got too. Like 500+ if you're doing online fulfillment. I spend too much time on Instagram and not enough time on other platforms.

Thanks for the uplift! And good luck!


----------



## ExcelGuy (Aug 15, 2016)

*Re: [STEP BY STEP] How to market your online t shirt business for free.*

By competition do you mean other tshirt designers or just the ones in your niche?

Sent from my SM-A500W using Tapatalk


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

*Re: [STEP BY STEP] How to market your online t shirt business for free.*



ExcelGuy said:


> By competition do you mean other tshirt designers or just the ones in your niche?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500W using Tapatalk


Personally i did both. Mainly the ones in my niche, but also learned a few valuable lessons and tricks from t shirt brands well out of the niche. After all, the concept is more or less the same.


----------



## decipherdev (Aug 13, 2017)

ExcelGuy said:


> It definitely sounds workable...just time consuming. I've read from one guy that it's all about the number of designs you've got too. Like 500+ if you're doing online fulfillment. I spend too much time on Instagram and not enough time on other platforms.
> 
> Thanks for the uplift! And good luck!


Without money, the leg work is time consuming and you have to do it. Having lots of designs is great, but if not enough people see your site.. What's the point?

The answer is probably a balance between the two, thanks for the feedback rick


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

*Re: [STEP BY STEP] How to market your online t shirt business for free.*



decipherdev said:


> I do not confess to know what i'm doing at all haha. But what i did worked for me. This guide is not going to make you rich i can assure you, but it will help you with a systematic approach to getting off the ground.
> My background- Built anonymous (due to board rules) gym brand of clothing from gildan tees to cut and and sew polyester fitted garments. Sold the brand at the end of 2015 to begin a new venture.
> In todays economy, with young and hungry entrepreneurs wanting to avoid the supermarket 9-5. The t shirt market is being flooded. Here are a few of my tips in order to push you in the right direction.
> 
> ...




Yes, you are right. Social Media is the best way for promotion of business. And use of main social media platforms like Facebook, Twitter, Instagram, Google+, Youtube, Pinterest of course increase sales.


----------



## ThinkArt (Jun 4, 2017)

Great tips. They can surely help those who do not have much ad budget to spend.


----------



## formcor (Feb 9, 2017)

Promote your business for free on social media sites like Facebook, Twitter, GooglePlus+, Pinterest, Instagram.

You can post your products in Groups and communities in it.


----------



## needtshirtsnow (Jun 2, 2016)

Social Media is the way to go.


----------



## WinnerTM10 (Apr 13, 2016)

Great info, I am a little late to the social media world and still trying to get a hang of it, please check out my page on ig and fb @ winnerbrand and @WINNERapparel. 
I will appreciate any tips or suggestions, thanks

Omar.


----------



## Mia444 (Sep 22, 2017)

For free? It sounds interesting. The only way I see is to build a website and prmote your business using social medai.


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

Promote your business via search engine marketing - the best method to increase sales


----------



## winard12 (Feb 21, 2018)

i agreed. Using social media is very usefull, especially Instagram and facebook, because it has more traffic and visitors than other platform. This visitors comes from all around the world that love fashion stuff. So, use the social media properly, and don't forget the hashtag


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

kevincook said:


> Promote your business via search engine marketing - the best method to increase sales


It's a good idea but not easy to do.


----------



## mcronie626 (Nov 16, 2016)

Great, Its time consuming but its give you good results after three months..First step is on-page optimization of your site that you want to take into the search engine - site structure and well on-easy navigation, mobile friendly, fast website speed and many more factors consider when time to better online search engine presence. 

Second, after completing your on-page optimization, now you can take your business in the market with different activity, like local business listing, local directory, social channels, Instagram, twitter, Facebook and your friends, make them aware of your business and email to them..

Thanks!


----------



## jhonlara (Dec 19, 2017)

This seems great. yesterday a friend of mine showed me of his t-shirt selling income. that was 750$+. he said to me that he earn this by doing just Reddit marketing for 3 days. and i was totally shocked. your day plan seems great to me.thanks for share.


----------



## kevincook (Dec 5, 2017)

iteestore said:


> It's a good idea but not easy to do.


Just hire an expert it will better. 

Meanwhile, you can follow some landing page design, basic setup of the website as SEO point of view.

1) Keywords Research
2) Content creation 
3) On page SEO(Meta, Unique content)
4) Speed (desktop & browser)
5) Mobile Friendly
6) OFF Page - Backlinks (Better to hire an expert for this)


----------



## iteestore (Mar 16, 2018)

I enjoy instagram because there are many traffic


----------



## TieDyeShirts (Jul 5, 2018)

This is a really awesome post. And yeah, you have to tell yourself DONT GIVE UP all the time. Because it's very hard not to give up when you didn't see any traffic or sale from your effort.


----------



## ms6276176 (Jul 17, 2018)

Due to competition online marketing has become a costly affair. Due to a change in algorithms, your organic social media posts have less reach.


----------



## outdoormlane9 (Oct 19, 2018)

I would just do SEO or strategic content marketing. Posting on social media is too complicated for getting results. People just look at social media before they actually visit your website. Although anything graphic design based seems to get more traction that your regular small business.


----------



## Pop Monkey (Dec 2, 2018)

Chris Simpson said:


> Hi James
> 
> Very interesting that, thanks very much! I am in Malaysia


----------



## lucycarter (Jun 17, 2019)

Hello,

If you are looking to market your t-shirt business for free, then you can email marketing, bookmark submission, directory submission, social media marketing etc. Use facebook, instagram, quora to increase your reach among people.


----------



## binkinfoosl (Feb 13, 2020)

It definitely sounds workable...just time consuming. I've read from one guy that it's all about the number of designs you've got too. Like 500+ if you're doing online fulfillment. I spend too much time on Instagram and not enough time on other platforms.


----------

